# What's YOUR type?



## Typhloise (Jul 16, 2008)

What's YOUR fav?


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 16, 2008)

Flying.
Just 'cause.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh gee tough choice. :/ Uh. Electric

And ice, flying, and fire. :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 16, 2008)

Flying.
Just 'cause. *shot*

I like flying types mainly because most of them look cool or cute, and Flying moves kicks a lot of ass (Aeroblast!). Plus, the flying type bird that you catch at the beginning of each game always becomes the second most powerful, if not most powerful part of my team.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 16, 2008)

I said psychic, but I also like fight(ing :p), dark, flying, ice, and fire.

Really, I like all the types of a certain extent. Except maybe poison, but I adore the Nido family...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 16, 2008)

Ghost, not because of the Ghost-types, but because of, well the way Ghosts are portrayed in Pokémon. Well I guess that would be the Pokémon then. -_-


----------



## Typhloise (Jul 16, 2008)

Mines Dark.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 16, 2008)

I voted for Poison-types. They're just plain badass. :]


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Dragon. =D


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Normal, followed closely by Flying, Ice, and Ghost.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

Draaaaaaaaaaagonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns~


----------



## Adriane (Jul 17, 2008)

Water is clearly #1.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 17, 2008)

In my order:

1. Fire
2. Grass
3. Bug
4. Normal
5. Water
6. Electric
7. Psychic
8. Ice
9. Dark
10. Dragon
11. Flying
12. Ground
13. Rock
14. Steel
15. Poison
16. Fighting


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 17, 2008)

Dragon!!!


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 17, 2008)

Normal.


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 17, 2008)

Water,because I train pkmn that are water types & learn water moves!
Fighting&Steel because those are the types my fave pokemon Lucario & Riolu are.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark. They are cool.


----------



## Maron (Jul 18, 2008)

Ghost, beacuse I feel like one in real... "disappears through the wall"...

Dark and Psychic shares second place, and Ice, Grass and Dragon on third.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 18, 2008)

Ice is awesome...

I personally really don't like Dark at all.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 18, 2008)

Psychic and Ice obviously are the best types, followed closely by Water.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

Bug and Dragon... I picked a random one of the two, because the poll only allowed one choice.


----------



## NightmareSnake (Jul 18, 2008)

Fire is obviously the best, because of all the starters, fire, grass, water, it has the most type advtantages

Grass > Ground, rock, Water (3)
Water > Ground, Rock, Fire (3)
Fire > Grass, Ice, Steel, Bug (4)

Enough said.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 18, 2008)

That makes no sense. I could argue right back saying Fire has more weaknesses than Water.

Water < Grass, Electric (2)
Fire < Rock, Water, Ground (3)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

Ghost, for no apparent reason. :3


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 18, 2008)

I voted Dragon, but I also like Psychic.

You can see why I love Latias so much.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

Psychic has to be my favorite, so many cool pokemon there. (Gardevoire and Gallade, and others too.)

But I tend to like most types, such as Steel, Ground, Bug, Fighting, and Poison.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 18, 2008)

Ghost

They are cool.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 18, 2008)

Grass.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll go ahead and use Blaziking's idea of putting them in order:

1. Bug
1. Grass
1 1/2. Normal.  Let's face it, Normal types are often the least normal Pokemon in the game.
2. Water
2. Poison
2. Flying
2. Ice
2. Electric
2. Steel
2. Psychic
2. Dark
2. Ghost
2. Rock
2. Ground (I like all of the types listed as 2.)
3. Fire (This type's great, only that half of the Pokemon in it are kinda boring.)
4. Fighting (Unless it's Hitmontop or Gallade.)
1,309,452. Dragon (entirely because of the extremely _awful_ legendary dragons.  Latios and Latias are okay, though.)
1,309,453. Bidoof
1,309,454. Electivire


----------



## Erika (Jul 18, 2008)

Sapphire said:


> Grass.


I *<3* you.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 19, 2008)

Ground, because I love almost every Ground Pokemon and like almost all of the ones that I don't love.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 19, 2008)

Ground, yeppers.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Hrmmm. We need more Ice love!


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Dragon!(Rawr! =3)

Why? Because my favorite Pokemon(Palkia, Dialga, Rayquaza...)are dragon types. And Draco Meteor owns.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 19, 2008)

Mainly Fire and Fighting, but I also like Flying, Dragon and Ghost.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

Electric and Flying. I like the birds and vaguely imaginative (basically, things that aren't Voltorb, Magenton and Plusle) Electric-types.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2008)

Electric and Psychic,just cauze I like them :D


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 21, 2008)

Poison.


----------



## Mudkipz (Jul 21, 2008)

I like fire type, but dark type pokemon are awesome, too.
I've always thought of grass as the weakest type. xD


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 21, 2008)

I like Dark.

But am a Dewgong. Which means I should like water and ice, but whatever.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 22, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> In my order:
> 
> 1. Fire
> 2. Grass
> ...


What happened to Ghost?  *scratches head*

I is Ground-Type.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 22, 2008)

I like ghost most. lol rhyme. 

Other then that I like Psychic, Dark, Dragon, Water, and Ice the most


----------



## Fornevermore (Jul 31, 2008)

1. Psychic- I have always felt that "mind over matter" if a bit clichéd, is the way to go in everything. Also, if you look at the list of Standard play, you will find that Psychic types completely dominate it.

2. Ice- Although most of the Ice types do not deserve to exist, moves like Ice Beam and Avalanche are almost certain to be on almost every single team, for the way they completely devastate Dragon types. 

3. Flying- Despite the fact that they are weak to Electric, they do get some fantastic switch-ins on Earthquake, perhaps the most common move in the game. Also, who wouldn't love to fly on a Salamence or a Level 1 Starly?

4. Grass- Grass is one of those things that I really like despite the fact that they are not used extremely often anyway. Nature is made to be embraced. If it did not exist, we would not exist.

5. Dark- I love these mainly for their resistance to Ghost types and their immunity to Psychic types, which means complete destruction to those. Also, Pursuit is a large thing that keeps Psychics from dominating too much.

6. Normal- Everything needs a basis to build upon, doesn’t it, and Normal types are perfect. How can one not love their utter simplicity and their massive hidden powers?

7. Steel- Steel defends against everything, to the point where players argue that it should become weaker. A case in point is the mighty Dialga, which, coupled with its Dragon typing, resists 11 types and is immune to another.

8. Electric- Electric types have devastating Speed and Special Attack, making perfect Sweepers or Baton Passers, and Thunderbolt hits a lot of things super effectively. They are a staple on almost every team you will see out there.

9. Ground- Earthquake is perhaps the most common move in the entire game, which will be on nearly every Physical sweeper that can learn it. However, their Special Defenses are often low enough to make a single Special attack rip gashing holes in them, so while the moves are great, Ground types wouldn’t be as good if they couldn’t get STAB on their Earthquakes.

10. Water- Ah...the bulky waters that wall every attack that comes their way. As an example, let me cite the Suicune that got off a few Calm Minds and then proceeded to shatter my team with Surf and Ice Beam. There was also the Gyarados that Taunted its way across my Trick Room team, and quickly ripped me apart. I have had some pretty bad experiences with Water types, unfortunately.

11. Dragon- This one is more of a love-hate relationship. I love the ones I use, and I hate the ones that my opponents use. Dragons reign mightily over everything, but die to a quick ice attack. Do you notice how Salamence use is slowly decreasing, while Garchomp is filling in the void?

12. Fighting- See first sentence of number one. However, they are usually pretty useful, and do cover quite a lot of annoying and common types, like Steel and Normal. I just fail to like them due to personal things, nothing else.

13.Fire- These have such a huge myriad of weaknesses to common types, like Ground and Water. However, as with Poison, Burn is much too good to bump Fire all the way down.

14. Rock- I have no idea why I don't like rock. It's not their weaknesses, or a bad battling experience, or anything else. I just don't like them, and can't explain why.

15.Poison- Poison types come with a myriad of weaknesses, including Ground and Psychic. They only hit one type super effectively, and can't even hit Steel at all. However, Toxic is pretty good, which is the only thing that kept me from putting this in a lower spot.

16. Ghost- These things wreck the Choice-Banded rampages of my Normal and Fighting types, and they are so overly common as well. Practically every single Ghost is either in Standard or BorderLine. I did not put Ghosts this low because they are bad, but rather because they are too good. Spiritomb and Dusknoir are just cruel and unusual punishment.

17. Bug- These are entomologically wrong, which, for some odd reason, annoys me. Bugs are not insects in any way; they require sharp, sucking mouthparts to be classified as such. Also, Bug types lack good resistances, and are weak to may things. Why are they weak to Rock? Do the designers literally throw rocks at insects and see if they are badly affected?


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 31, 2008)

My favorite is Dark.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 1, 2008)

> My favorite is Dark.


Ditto.


----------

